# Multi-Power: Deal Breaker?



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

Good Morning all!
I've been looking for a used tractor for a while. Tomorrow I'm supposed to drive to look at a 1973 MF 165 with 4100 hours. It has had a lot of work to it but I haven't laid eyes on it yet. My only question is regarding the multi-power transmission. Is this a deal breaker? I have read that these will cause problems over time.
Any thoughts, or explanations on the problems with the multi-power would be greatly appreciated.
Mike


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

There are good points as well as bad with multipower. 

The good. When it works, it's a handy feature. It means you have the auxiliary hydraulic pump, live hydraulics, and independent PTO. Non multipower tractors would have the two stage clutch, which when fully depressed stops both the PTO and the hydraulic pump. It also means the hydraulics are limited to the single three point lift pump. If you need/want externals, you need to get creative. 

The bad. They are a bit more complex, and can be spendy to repair depending on what parts are needed, but there are so many of them in service that parts availability is not a problem. 

If you're serious about buying it, be sure to ask what (if anything) might have been done to it during the "lot of work" it's had, and of course test that out extensively, not just a "walk around". 
Look for oil leaks under the bell housing, absence of transmission OR engine oil there is a good sign.


----------

